# openload



## Teuer (21 Januar 2009)

ich hab mich mal so aus interese bei openload.de angemeldet ohne die AGB zu lesen
*1.*Falscher Name-Falsches Land -Falsches Alter ich bin erst 16 und habe 1983 angegeben
*2.*jetzt habe ich ne rechnung von 96 euro und 7 tage zeit die zu bezahlen
was soll ich jetzt machen:unzufrieden:


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: openload*

[Frechmodus]
Bitte zahlen.
Sonst bekommt die arme Sau in dem anderen Land, die tatsächlich den Namen und die Adresse hat, ab sofort gaaaanz viele Droh-Inkasso-Stalking-Mails. Und das wäre ja ganz schrecklich, denn dann kommt der ja auch hierher und fragt, was oben eindeutig und erschöpfend bereits beantwortet ist ...
[/Frechmodus]

Ist deine Frage wirklich ernst gemeint?


----------

